# ALL Mac Mail Messages GONE



## agcereniv (Oct 21, 2004)

Help!

All of the messages on my mac are GONE. The embed help program, as well as Apple's web site, says that they are still there, but that the mailbox size got to be too big. But how do I see the messages to make any changes? The solutions they gave (restart mail, view mailboxes individually) doesn't work.

Help!


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't really understand your problem. What is gone? Are you saying that you have more messages stored on your mail server than you are allowed and therefore they have all disappeared?

Also, who is your mail provider?


----------



## agcereniv (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry, what I meant was that all the messages on his laptop were gone. As in 9,000 some odd messages one second, none shortly after.

I failed to mention that this was after his MBP went kaput while trying to do a document.

Nevertheless, we called Apple and they showed us how to restore that mailbox, so he's back in business.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, that's good.


----------

